# Body Kits?? Aggressive??



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

hey everyone...i think ill be getting me a GOAT in about...5 months...maybe less. and im starting to look at and price out the mods i wanna make.

so im looking for some body kits...some aggressive looking ones. just body kits in general for the most part though

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Icarus (Jan 26, 2007)

IMO, the most aggressive looking front end is from aedcentral.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

The one thing I don't like about the AED nose, is that the fog's are deleted.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah id like to keep my fogs......or new fogs or somehting

maybe ill buy a Monara front end....they look good.

ill have to check out this aedcentral though

thanks everyone.....any others yall like?


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

Icarus said:


> IMO, the most aggressive looking front end is from aedcentral.



ya mean this 1


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Justice, I like ur avatar.

Is there a story behind that? larger high res version?

1badbrazen, is that bumper fiberglass?


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

yes it is


----------

